# Almost Home....



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We are currently 6 hrs from home at the KOA in Spokane (BTW...not a place we'd ever come to again) and should be leaving here in about 2 hours. This puts us home around 5-6pm tonight.

Back to work on Monday to Thursday...then off to our secret camping spot in Oregon for 8 more nights!!!!

Here is a picture of the secret spot....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't do KOA's but what makes the one in Spokane so bad? Where is it located?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Your secret place looks wonderful, a great place to kick back, relax, and *NOT DRIVE* for a while! Hope you had a good last leg of the trip home, we're waiting for more pictures of your adventures.


----------



## Liebeler (Jun 3, 2009)

Your secret spot looks great. I enjoy the West, it is gorgeous out there! Hope you enjoy your eight days (after work that is)!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I don't do KOA's but what makes the one in Spokane so bad? Where is it located?


We only did the KOA things as a stop over each night. We stopped at the KOA in Bozman MT and it was great (for that type of camping)

The KOA in Spokane wasn't as clean, the sites were REALLY REALLY close, pool was in sad shape and the trains rolled by about every 30 mins. Think they enjoyed BLASTING their horns as they went by. At 3am...it gets really old.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

I like KOAs and will stay in them when I have a chance. When I was a kid we traveled from CA to WV evrey year and we stayed in them since they were easy to find and nice. KOAs comfort me now and I have found quite a few very nice ones with great people. Trains add to the the fun in my opinion.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Some KOA's are nice, and others, not so much. Whereas they are individually run, you can have results all over the board. It does seem that the parent company listens if a number of complaints roll in- will change ownership pretty quick. Problem is, ownership can literally change overnite. Make reservations in August, and in October when you drive in, it's a whole new management team....and they have no record of your reservations. They are very quick to pass the blame to the last owners, and take no responsibility themselves (and I can see both sides of the argument). My final thought is, dont get too attached to a KOA campground... it's just a franchise.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Some KOA's are nice, and others, not so much. Whereas they are individually run, you can have results all over the board. It does seem that the parent company listens if a number of complaints roll in- will change ownership pretty quick. Problem is, ownership can literally change overnite. Make reservations in August, and in October when you drive in, it's a whole new management team....and they have no record of your reservations. They are very quick to pass the blame to the last owners, and take no responsibility themselves (and I can see both sides of the argument). My final thought is, dont get too attached to a KOA campground... it's just a franchise.


So, what you're saying is, "home is where you pull out the rear slide"







. be it a KOA, national park, Private Park, Wall Mart, and for the Oregon Camper, any ol dirt road.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

In my best Ed Mcmahon voice......(RIP)...................ah-hem...... Y E S sir!


----------

